# Solved: Cannot Format Flash Drive



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

OK, I know this is a common problem but a solution seems to be uncommon.

I have a 4GB Clevx flash drive CSD 8300 that Windows flat refuses to format. It's really getting annoying. I not only want to know how to get around this but I also want to know why "windows cannot complete format" I've never had this issue on this machine or any other. I have formatted flash drives a hundred times, some of them larger than this one.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you try it on another PC - see if its a PC or flash drive issue


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Oh wow. That's no help at all. Yes, it formats under Windows 7 on another machine at the computer shop where I work but that doesn't help me at all. I need to be able to format the dang thing on my machine.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Try a command prompt:
format (drive letter) /fs:fat32


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Well, I did that and this time I didn't get the "windows cannot format" message but the drive is still unusable. I only got a chkdsk style report on the drive. Windows still reports the drive as free space 0. Used space 0.

I try to copy files to it but windows says that it cannot find the file or cannot read the source disk. (in this case drive C). The files are there. No question. This is so frustrating I'm about ready to toss this drive in the toilet. If I can't use it on my PC, cannot format it, cannot copy files to it, it's garbage.

I tried your command prompt method again but this time I get the DOS message "cannot open volume for direct access" Grrrr!

In spite of how it looks, this is XPMCE 2005 SP3



















C'mon!* <mod removed - family friendly forum >* is going on here? This is getting ridiculous. I fix computers for a partial living for cryin' out loud. This has me stumped.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Can you transfer files in Safe Mode? On another machine?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I would say that if you can format and get files off it on another PC then this is specific to your PC....or maybe just XP.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I'm not trying to get files off of the flash drive. There are no files. I'm simply trying to format it FAT32 and transfer files from my C drive to the flash drive like I have done before with every other flash drive I ever tried. I have caching disabled for flash drives, making it impossible to format them on my machine with the ntfs file system. I've already tried enabling caching and already tried formatting ntfs. That also failed.

I'm not sure if you're aware of this but there's multiple posts on this forum and all across the web regarding the same issue. The thing is, I can't find a solution among any of them, nor can I find a cause. Screw safe mode. Not even going to try it. The only time I ever used this drive was on a windows 7 machine and I simply transfered files from one flash drive to mine. I didn't even have to format my drive first. I simply plugged it in when it was new, transferred files from another flash to mine. Now I want to format and transfer files from my c drive. What actually happens has already been posted.

I'm still debating on whether or not I should be surprised that this thread (yet another about the same issue) is going nowhere, with no answers so far. All other threads I could find had the same result; No solution; no theories on the cause.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we are trying to help - by offering suggestions to diagnose the issue 


> Oh wow. That's no help at all. Yes, it formats under Windows 7 on another machine at the computer shop where I work but that doesn't help me at all. I need to be able to format the dang thing on my machine.


Well this proves the flash drives works and is not faulty


> Screw safe mode. Not even going to try it.


This will identify if a program loaded at startup is blocking

please help us, by doing as requested, so we can fault find and diagnose the issue.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe because it used W7 in some way...not an answer I know......but this does happen with Ipods, cameras etc.

BTW people here are only trying to help


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Yes I know you're trying to help. Didn't mean to sound ungrateful. It's just that I have little confidence that the direction we are taking will result in a solution.

W7 had nothing to do with the issue. This issue has been happening to other people since before Vista. I've run into problems with cameras, PMP's etc. This is nothing like that. However, I will boot into safe mode and report back. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Isn't the title"Cannot Format Flash Drive "? 
Well, we've done that.
So, go a little further and try Safe mode to see if we can pin this down.
I appreciate your frustration, but problem solving at a distance means you have to cover all the bases.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

No, we haven't really done that. It says free space 0. Used space 0. That's not formatting to me. It's royally messing up the drive. Not really formatting.

Anyway, can't do safe mode. I got the menu by pressing F8, chose to boot in safe mode. A bunch of crap comes up on the screen then it just sits there doing nothing. BTW in all the years since safe mode has been available, I have yet to have one time where it was of any use to me.

Can't get into safe mode. Now what?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Not to quibble, but, yes indeed this drive is formatted. Don't let your frustration obscure the facts.
For Safe Mode:
msconfig/boot/Safe Boot
Safe Mode can be an enormous help in diagnosing problems, so you're missing a good trick if you're not using it from time to time.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

If your PC cannot get into Safe-Mode maybe the PC has other issues that is effecting what you are trying to do.

You seem a very angry person.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Oh yeah, I've used it from time to time. It just never helped. EVER.

You lost me on the "msconfig/boot/Safe Boot" part. Nothing works.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Not angry. Just very frustrated. Don't be confused.

If I have to go into safe mode to get this drive to work, it's useless to me. Heck, I can't even get into safe mode.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Like I said you may have issues with some system files damaged or corrupt that maybe causing this problem on your PC.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I don't think so. In fact, I know so. ^^^



Hughv said:


> Not to quibble, but, yes indeed this drive is formatted. Don't let your frustration obscure the facts.
> For Safe Mode:
> msconfig/boot/Safe Boot
> Safe Mode can be an enormous help in diagnosing problems, so you're missing a good trick if you're not using it from time to time.


Like I said before, safe mode has been completely useless to me ever since it was available. I did as you said. I got into safe mode. Same result. Got the same exact results I got when I wasn't in safe mode. Flash drive is still unusable, and I still get the message that the source file was not found when trying to copy a file from C drive to the flash drive, and I still get 0 bytes free, 0 bytes used.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Some how I thought you would say that........good luck with your problem....it may just go away without doing anything!


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I should be so lucky.^^^

No seriously, I fix PC's. I know hardware (1980's to 2000's) and software inside and out from DOS 4 all the way up to XP. I am one of 3 techs running a successful business. (PC repair, virus removal, tuneup, networking, security, etc...) My machine is in tip-top condition. This is seriously weird.

I would love nothing more than to be proven wrong and to learn something here. I would love nothing more than to "eat crow" and have someone shove it in my face and tell me what the heck is going on here.

For now, I must sign off. Got work to do later today at the business. I will get back to you.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

IMiteBable2help,

Biting the heads off of people who are trying to help will get you nowhere and is not acceptable behaviour. Regardless of what you may or may not have tried already, you didn't state much in your first post, so with the little information provided some viable solutions were suggested. Even if you've tried something before, it's always good to try it again just in case by some fluke it might work this time.

I've also edited your posts for profanity, one slightly disguised and the other, not so much. You need to be more careful of what you post as this is a family oriented site. I suggest you take a few minutes to read the rules so you know what is acceptable and what is not.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I would love nothing more than to be proven wrong and to learn something here. I would love nothing more than to "eat crow" and have someone shove it in my face and tell me what the heck is going on here.


Then you need to relax and do as requested regardless of your knowledge - I know how frustrating that is - As I have been fixing large Computer Installations, Software and Electronics from 1974....... and still sometimes get it wrong
so before we do comparisions - lets focus on the issues and please do as requested, no matter how you disagree....

The fact you cannot gt into safemode on your PC is an issue ....
The fact that you cannot use msconfig is an issue .....


----------



## aeronskie (Jan 22, 2010)

try this one. it will work.
try to format ur pc with but be sure ur flashdrive plug into ur pc.
let you remember what driver's ur flash disk example: e:
then after that format ur pc but dont delete the c: just delete drive e: so it will be unpartition. partition on it. then restart ur computer. remove the cd to the crom. and ur flashdrive will be formatted.
t


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try the HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool. It will repartition the drive as well.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

This suggests you don't understand what we're doing.
Nobody is suggesting you need to get into Safe Mode to use this drive.
"Many issues that you may experience on a Windows XP-(Or any Widows OS)based computer occur because of an incompatible or corrupted program. To determine whether this is the case, you can either perform a clean boot or restart Windows without starting the program in question."
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316434
If msconfig/safeboot "loses" you and you don't understand the value of Safe Mode, I don't see how you can be successful in the PC business.
Look for red marks in event viewer/system. Did we ever find out if you can transfer files on another machine?


IMiteBable2help said:


> Not angry. Just very frustrated. Don't be confused.
> 
> If I have to go into safe mode to get this drive to work, it's useless to me. Heck, I can't even get into safe mode.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Just an aside here: Safe Boot and Safe Mode are not the same thing. Considering the number of machines that have become unbootable after using Safe Boot, if Safe Mode cannot be entered the normal way, I wouldn't be using Safe Boot.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't have a solution for you, but if you read my story you may get a hint at a possible fix. OTOH, if your attitude has not improved I'd prefer that you not even read the following.

I have 7 USB flash drives of varying size. One (the median size--2 GB) would not behave with my Dell Desktop (XP Pro SP3). Sometimes I could save a file to it, but often inserting it would cause the system to freeze until the drive was removed, or a write would corrupt it and I've have to format it (on another machine). The other 6 drives worked fine on all machines, and the 2 GB one worked on my other machines. I could not format it with the desktop.

Before I gave away the desktop last month I installed the OEM XP Home, updated it to SP3, and instead of just using whatever drivers Windows had installed I *installed all the drivers from the Dell Drivers CD. That included a complex multi-step process for the USB*. Just for kicks I inserted the 2 GB flash drive and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

MS seems to think they are the same thing.
"Safe Mode (SAFEBOOT_OPTION=Minimal): This option uses a minimal set of device drivers and services to start Windows."
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315222
What am I missing?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Safe Mode doesn't make any changes to the boot files, for one thing, so that you have a way to get out of it. And if the manufacturer has deliberately blocked Safe Mode because it interferes with backup software, then the machine will become unbootable in any mode if the boot switch is added. That's not the end of the world. But then the boot.ini needs editing.

Sometimes things that you would least expect can be accessing drives. Many defraggers, for example, monitor drive fragmentation. Multimedia programs can be monitoring waiting for insertion of media-containing disks or drives. Safe Mode can turn off a lot of those, but not all.

This is Safe Boot:

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/676546-cant-get-rid-safeboot.html?highlight=safe+boot
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-x...ig-safeboot-now-wont.html?highlight=safe+boot
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/869731-stuck-safe-mode-boot-safe.html?highlight=safe+boot
http://forums.techguy.org/malware-r...81-trapped-safe-mode.html?highlight=safe+boot
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/864025-xp-safe-mode-loop.html?highlight=safe+boot

to name a few.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Just to clarify, I did get into safe mode by using msconfig/boot/Safe Boot and then restarting. However I still had the issue in safe mode.

Today I tried enabling disk caching for USB and formatted ntfs. It seemed to work. The drive was reported as ntfs file system with free space. However, when I try to copy files to it, I get the message that the file I'm trying to copy cannot be found or something like that. I restarted my computer a little later and now the drive is reporting the file system as RAW. I tried to format again but it failed and now it says file system unknown 0 bytes free 0 bytes used and it won't format.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

It sounds as if it may be a locked drive. Did you read the manual?

http://www.geeks.com/rebates/DataLock_User_Manual.pdf


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Yes I did read the manual. It is unlocked as the symbol of an open lock is green. If it were locked the symbol of a closed lock would be green. In addition to that, this particular host-independent locking mechanism won't allow the drive to show in 'my computer' until it has been unlocked. It is new and it has never been locked.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can't format a drive that has no partitions. The HP tool in post #25 partitions as well. Or there are others.

But remember that these are not real drives. They are electronic and will not behave as "drives" in all cases. The electronics that controls them can also have problems. And they have fairly short lives. They can't be written too many times compared to real drives.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

There's no option in computer management to delete the partition or mark as active. It just shows in as E: 3.88GB, removable, healthy.



Hughv said:


> This suggests you don't understand what we're doing.
> Nobody is suggesting you need to get into Safe Mode to use this drive.
> "Many issues that you may experience on a Windows XP-(Or any Widows OS)based computer occur because of an incompatible or corrupted program. To determine whether this is the case, you can either perform a clean boot or restart Windows without starting the program in question."
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316434
> ...


I understand what you're _trying_ to do and yes I understand what safe mode is for. If the business depended on safe mode for me to find a cause or to help me at all, then yes, I would be out of business. Good thing any number of other utilities and boot disks do help. Once again, safe mode didn't help at all. I do understand the value of safe mode for me, and that's 0 value. I have yet to find one time when a computer didn't have an issue in safe mode as well. 

There is a red mark in event viewer/system but it's just a disabled service associated with a specific poloroid camera. Yellow marks say (source = disk) "the system failed to flush data to the transaction log. Corruption may occur." And another one that says (source = ntfs) "delayed write failed. Windows was unable to save all the data for the file..." that happened when I tried to put files on the drive.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Safe Mode is just a tool, like any other.I find it very helpful with some forms of spyware, for instance, where a safe boot will allow me to run anti-spyware programs that just bog down in a regular boot.
Try running chkdsk /r on this drive.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

First you need file system to check. There is none. Anyway already tried that, and tried again before I even posted. Just tried again. Nothing happens.

EDIT: I'm at the computer shop now and I formatted the drive successfully under Windows 7. It took a long time and I can copy files to it. Works fine. It seems as though my XP machine at home is not giving it enough time before it says it cannot complete format. Anybody have ideas what could be wrong with the XP machine. There are no corrupt files. Other flash drives work fine. I tried every file system, every setting, it still fails under XPmce 2005


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Got the drive home after formatting (FAT32 1kb [1034 bytes] cluster size) under Windows 7. I plug it into my XPMCE machine and I can read the contents of the drive just fine and I only have 4kb overhead.

Still can't copy anything to it. I still get a message that the files cannot be found when trying to copy some music (or any files) from C drive to the flash drive in question. Still reading 0 bytes used, 0 bytes free. Friggen' bizarre. Don't laugh, don't criticize. This is very strange. I cannot count on my fingers the number of people who have taken a hammer to flash drives with the same issue even though the drive was not necessarily the cause. I love a challenge but this is ridiculous. I fixed 3 PC issues today at the shop that had other techs stumped. It's a team effort. I know things that they do not and visa/versa. That's the reason for my screen name and that's the reason why I come here for help.

Yet this flash drive issue has stumped me and all of you! What gives? No challengers? C'mon. What's causing this? Somebody out there knows something that can lead to a solution. Step up.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You didn't get a hint at a possible fix from my post # 28? Or you decided to not read it?


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

You mean this post, I assume:



TerryNet said:


> I don't have a solution for you, but if you read my story you may get a hint at a possible fix. OTOH, if your attitude has not improved I'd prefer that you not even read the following.
> 
> I have 7 USB flash drives of varying size. One (the median size--2 GB) would not behave with my Dell Desktop (XP Pro SP3). Sometimes I could save a file to it, but often inserting it would cause the system to freeze until the drive was removed, or a write would corrupt it and I've have to format it (on another machine). The other 6 drives worked fine on all machines, and the 2 GB one worked on my other machines. I could not format it with the desktop.
> 
> Before I gave away the desktop last month I installed the OEM XP Home, updated it to SP3, and instead of just using whatever drivers Windows had installed I *installed all the drivers from the Dell Drivers CD. That included a complex multi-step process for the USB*. Just for kicks I inserted the 2 GB flash drive and it worked perfectly.


That's all fine and dandy. I run into issues like that on a daily basis at the PC business I help run, and I fix it. You can't give me a dell or any other OEM PC unless I intend to dismantle it and take out parts. I read your post but I came to the conclusion that it doesn't apply in this situation. I am running a ASUS board in my sig and specs. I am running the same USB drivers that I have ran on this PC since day 1. There's no issue with OEM driver conflicts/hardware. I do appreciate your input but it just doesn't apply.

I did take into consideration that perhaps the registry or some system files are corrupted and I went that direction. I run the windows recovery console command line for system file checker. Everything goes fine until it asks for CD 2. So, I insert my XPMCE 2005 disk 2 and it tells me it's the wrong disk. Bullship. It's the only OS CD2 that was ever installed on my system. So, I cannot check system files for corruption. Grrrrr!!!

I also ran combofix. no viruses found. I also installed and am now running ESET NOD32 antivirus 4.0 (the entire security suite) and did a full scan. no viruses on my machine. The thing that concerns me now is that I cannot confirm that there is no corruption of system files or registry. HDD passes all read/write tests and chkdsk tests. as far as I know, my hdd is performing fine.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I have to back and reference your statement in post #13. You stated; *"Anyway, can't do safe mode. I got the menu by pressing F8, chose to boot in safe mode. A bunch of crap comes up on the screen then it just sits there doing nothing. BTW in all the years since safe mode has been available, I have yet to have one time where it was of any use to me."*

Whether safe mode has or has not been beneficial to you is not an issue. The issue is your MCE machine will not enter safe mode and in your own words quote; *"A bunch of crap comes up on the screen then it just sits there doing nothing."*

As a repairer you should know at that point what you are seeing is indicitive of corrupted operating system files on your MCE machine. Your only solution may be to just reformat the MCE machine and reinstall Windows since you later state the drive works OK on a Win 7 machine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I read your post but I came to the conclusion that it doesn't apply in this situation.


That's fine!  Just wanted to make sure you had a chance to consider it.

Can't get into Safe Mode, trouble with System File Checker, and strange problem with a USB flash drive. If it were my machine I'd figure the only reasonable solution is a format and fresh install, and would stop trouble shooting problems. Just live with whatever until the install was possible (or absolutely necessary).


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Surely as a technician you most likely imaged the original configuration. Just recover from the original image, update your drivers, programs, etc. and it shoudln't take you that long to have a fresh installation of the OS.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Yes, I did backup my original configuration (I cloned my drive right after it was "born" and up and running) but with the original, outdated hardware drivers, software, etc. There have been a number of problems with my configuration (so I read) after installing SP3, so I never did that. There are now updated drivers and apps for my board, chipset, video, etc., to be compatable with SP3. So, last night, I created a slipstreamed, unattended (mostly) disk for my PC. I included SP3 and my latest hardware drivers, and windows settings that I prefer. 

I must apologize for my arrogance. As a tech, I should have known better. I am so busy fixing other people's machines, that I have neglected my own for a long time. I took the job at a yet-to-be-known pay rate because I figured the knowledge gained would be worth a lot to me, so I'm still learning. Basically, I don't do it for the money. The experience and knowledge gained is worth a lot to me. So, about the "eating crow", I am doing so as follows...

Not only are there corrupted system files, but they were corrupted by viruses that AVG missed. ESET security suite 4.0 found and removed 7 malware/viruses. (I've seen worse. I found 278 viruses on a machine running updated McAfee. same story goes for kaspersy and many other popular AV programs.)One of them was particularly nasty, and it was responsible for corrupting system files(added 2 bytes to key files) and made it possible for a remote user to log in as a guest with admin rights to all files. I had my guest account disabled though, and a strict 3rd party firewall. 7 viruses. I guess I made up for lost time. I've only had a virus corrupt my system once that I know of, and it was years ago.(jerusalem virus). We are getting a lot of sytems in that have the Win32 2010 virus. That one's a pain to remove, I tell you.

I ran combofix and eset and in the process of removal of these viruses, my system registry got so screwed up, much of my needed software doesn't work right any more but my system is running really fast now. I tried to repair the system files but ran into problems and it didn't work. Damn system file checker wouldn't accept my XP disk two (original install disk). kept saying it was the wrong disk. But anyway, viruses are gone but clearly there are too many issues to continue. I am about to pull the plug and re-install using my custom slipstreamed disk. The thing that makes me mad is I will lose some awesome, expensive to buy, and very useful software I had installed from freegiveaway.com. At the same time, I can't help but admire the author of one particular virus. It's pure genius.

Anyway, If anyone is interested, I backed up the combofix log, and a number of other interesting revelations, list of viruses found, etc. and I will post it later. Right now I have a few last-minute things to backup, a few double-checks and virus scans, and I'll begin my reinstall in just a few minutes. I'll come back as soon as I am able to. I am at home right now and only have this one computer online.

Thank you all for your help and suggestions. Even if I argued against them, I explored all possible causes and all were helpful in guiding me. For now I will leave this thread unsolved. As soon as I am up and running again, and test the flash drive in question, if all goes well, I will then mark as "solved". Cya soon.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Well said. We've all been there, and we're all still learning regardless of the amount of experience any of us might have.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as Hughv says - well said, and thanks for coming back to us with your honesty ......
a sign that someone is teachable ........


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I marked this thread as solved. My slipstreamed disk didn't go exactly as planned but it did shave a buch of crud (steps) off of my re-install and there was only two times I had to enter something to continue. Thank goodness that I didn't have to enter my key, and a bunch of other stuff, so I would say that my slipstream disk was a partial success. For some reason the SP3 insert didn't work and I ended up with SP2 and about 70 updates to do but all went well and I am up and running again. But that subject is for a whole different thread.

All is well and my flash drive is working perfectly. All functions work fine. No issues at all. I must again state that I am eating crow here. You (you know who you are) were absolutely right. Corrupted system files (and/or registry) were the cause of my flash drive issues. I suspect that similar posts on the web were also caused by sys file corruption due to viruses. Just when you think you got it figured out, "ZAP!" they got you on your toes again.

Hopefully my learning experience will never be complete and I'll continue to be successful as a PC tech.

Thanks much for everyone's patience!

Hmmm... I still wonder why a 64MB flash worked fine but a (?)GB flash didn't.... 

In the words of Arsenio Hall: Things that make you go "Hmmm...."


----------



## sivach (Jan 31, 2010)

:up: Hi IMiteBable2help, I think I may know a very simple fix for this, the problem is only with the flash drive - not with PC or viruses. But, please allow me another 4-5 hours, I will post the exact procedure in detail when I find some spare time to gather and write it, thanks.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

As far as slipstreaming goes I see a lot of people here recommending nLite. I've never tried nLite but I've used Autostreamer with Windows 2000 Pro, XP Home and XP Pro (both OEM and retail editions) and never had any problems.

I have heard of some problems with people slipstreaming service packs and drivers into system builder discs such as Dell reinstallation discs, but I've never tried with a system builder disc.

If you didn't use Autostreamer the next time you need to slipstream a disc, give Autostreamer a try.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

sivach said:


> :up: Hi IMiteBable2help, I think I may know a very simple fix for this, the problem is only with the flash drive - not with PC or viruses. But, please allow me another 4-5 hours, I will post the exact procedure in detail when I find some spare time to gather and write it, thanks.


We'll be interested in seeing that. But now that two of us have independently had a strange problem with one flash drive, that was re-formatted multiple times, while having no trouble with other drives, and the drive working fine with other computers, and the "fix" for each of us being a fresh install of the OS, it will be difficult for you to convince us that some kind of OS corruption was not the problem.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

But yes, I did have trouble with other flash drives! no trouble with my 64meg though. But I had trouble with all of the 4GB flash drives at the PC shop. All similar issues, but only on my PC. Had no trouble with any of them on any other computer, even client computers that were totally screwed up had no problems with the drives.

I must update everyone. I got a fresh install of xpmce, all the latest hardware drivers. All the updates I can find. My XPMCE 2005 installation seems to be complete. But is it? My computer tells me it's XPMCE2002. It did that originally and still does, even though the disks say it's 2005. I want to install WMP11 but it won't let me. It says unsupported OS. I dont remember how I got around that before, but I was running WMP11 before i reinstalled. All that aside, my flash drive issues are apparently not solved.

I tried to copy a file (eset installer) from my 4gb flash to the desktop, logged in as admin. I got the hour glass and waited, and waited, and eventually the system froze. I did a hard shut down. When I came back, I tried the copy again and this time got an error message "cannot copy...the peramiter is incorrect. I have no idea why my system is so screwed up, even with a fresh install. It's funny, I can fix client computers that are way worse off, but I can't seem to straighten out my own. I'm fed up and I'm throwing my hands in the air on this one. I'm taking it in tomorrow and I'm not touching it. I'll let one of the other techs have a shot at it. I sure as heck can't figure it out.

I am completely flabbergasted.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> But yes, I did have trouble with other flash drives! no trouble with my 64meg though. But I had trouble with all of the 4GB flash drives at the PC shop. All similar issues, but only on my PC


Whoops, I missed that part about trouble with other flash drives. But, doesn't that just indicate more fingers pointing towards a computer problem (hardware, driver or corruption)?


----------



## sivach (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all, I hope you will be able to fix it simply after reading this and no virus, spyware or any other issues not involved or confused with this basic format *file system*.

1. The reason why it became unusable in the first place is the partion has been deleted accidentally or hardware issue or if the flash drive was left on the PC during installation of a new OS in a PC or no safe removal has been followed.

2. The flash drive is completely usable in any pc only it is formatted in "*FAT*" - not in "FAT32" or "NTFS".

3. Go to "My Computer" - right click on flash drive icon, select properties, select hardware, select flash drive and properties and arrive at "Policies" - and select "optimise for quick removal"
4. Now, close all these and open "My computer" again - right click on the flash drive icon. Now, if you select "format" you might see only "FAT32" and "NTFS" on the "File system" to select the format option - but we want only "FAT" format. So do not format this way - no success as so far happened.
5. So, now right click again on the flash icon and select "Open", "Explore", "AutoPlay" options one after one (you can select only one at a time - So you will find the "*FAT*" format in any one of these options so try all three one by one) - the message "The drive is not formatted, do you wnt to format it now?" will appear. If you click yes and you will see the format window opens and this time "FAT" and "FAT32" will appear on the "File system" selection of format window. Select "FAT" and Do Not select "Quick format" and start format. Now you can see formatting without any issue. And your flash drive should be good as before. Thanks and good luck. :up:


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks alot for your input but I've already been there, done that. I did all of that, and more. It solved nothing. ^^^



TerryNet said:


> Whoops, I missed that part about trouble with other flash drives. But, doesn't that just indicate more fingers pointing towards a computer problem (hardware, driver or corruption)?


You missed it because I never mentioned it until now that I remember. I only discovered it lately and well, with the troubles I've been having I guess I forgot to mention it. At first, it was only that particular flash drive and only on my computer. Later, after doing a "slash and burn" to get rid of viruses, any flash drive besides my 64mb had the same issues.

I just skipped the slipstream install this time and totally reinstalled my OS from the original disks, then installed hardware and updates manually. Everything seems to be running like a scalded cat. I mean, awesome.

So, I insert the drive in question, into a USB port. It is detected properly, complete with the label I gave it when I formatted it on another computer. I'm thinking, great! until...

I try to copy files to it, or off of it and that's when all hell breaks loose. I just get the hour glass, and eventually I get "this program is not responding" and then I get a black screen and I am forced to do a hard shut down. Grrrr.....

If it's a hardware or driver issue I am finding it impossible to pinpoint it. ALL usb drives and devices work perfectly except for any flash drive that is not my cheap 64mb flash drive. I even tried a brand new flash drive exactly the same as the one in question. Still, the issues remain. Even though I have a fresh install of XP and everything was done "by the book" to get this system up and running again, I still cannot use the flash drive. I'm not getting the same symptoms and/or error messages but it's still completely unuseable. All I can do is view the contents. I am truely baffled by this.

I'd show a screenshot again, but i can't. My PC stops responding when I try to copy to or from the flash drive. I guess I'll try formatting it again and I'll get back to you with the results.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Open Media Center navigate to "Settings" and look for the version. If you right click on "My Computer" it will say 2002.

Or;

In the registry navigate to

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Media Center, Ident 

see what Ident Value is listed.

MCE 2005 can be a real PITA to install. You have to remember that MCE 2005 was a "cleaned up" (improved) version of Media Center 2002 and 2004 which was only available to large builders such as Dell, HP, etc. and came pre-installed. 

MCE 2005 was the only version that was avilable to individual OEM's and if I recall correctly there was never a retail version of MCE 2005 just an OEM version.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Yes, "my computer" says XPMCE 2002 (and after updates says SP3). And my disks say 2005. you are right to remember xpmce 2005 being a PITA to install. However, the fix is simple. After inserting disk 2 when it asks you to, it comes to a point where it asks you to insert SP2 disk. You simply re-insert the windows disk 1 and all goes well.

You are also correct in stating that xpmce was never available as a retail. If someone says they have xpmce retail they are a liar. It doesn't exist. Originally, xpmce was only available to OEM system builders if accompanied pre-installed with certain hardware. MS changed their mind on that policy and allowed the sale of xpmce 2005 oem to anyone who wishes to purchase it. That made me the system builder, and made me responsible for support for the OS.

Anyway, I eventually did get to an update point (something about rollup for xpmce 2005) that allowed me to finally install WMP11 so I'm happy about that.

@ Win2kPro: Your suggested registry path doesn't pan out. It doesn't quite go that way. Right now I got something pestering me to restart since I just updated to WMP11. After that, I must get some sleep. I will defintitely elaborate more on that registry path later. Perhaps within the next 24 hours. for now, good night and thank you all.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

> they were corrupted by viruses that AVG missed


Just a side note but I seen that so much that I've decided AVG comes out on top only when compared to nothing.

By the way, I use NOD32 on all my systems.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

In many years, I have never seen a virus that AVG missed. I tend to doubt very much that it misses any main stream viruses. I have, however, seen many machines infected by clicking with the eyes closed.

If AVG (Free) and the like have an advantage, it's that they are free. I have seen countless paid solutions that have been rendered ineffective by failure to renew.

"d, AVG offers a great solution that delivers advanced protection and simple use. "
http://www.av-comparatives.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=139&Itemid=164


Alex Ethridge said:


> Just a side note but I seen that so much that I've decided AVG comes out on top only when compared to nothing.
> 
> By the way, I use NOD32 on all my systems.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I've never heard of AV Comparatives and I'm always suspicious of entities with unheard-of names that pass out awards, ratings or certifications. I've seen cases where they were 'fathered' by the companies they were rating for the purpose of establishing a false appearance of legitimacy.

Pardon my cynicism; but, I don't trust everything I read and especially what I see on the internet until I see a consensus. I've seen too much lying, cover-ups and CYA in my lifetime.

Granted, my opinion of AVG is not based on scientific tests; but, it is my opinion. I service computers on-site across a forty-mile radius of my city, occasionally and rarely going as far as 125 miles. I service about a dozen a week and I see infected machines running AVG more than any other brand.

I do respect your right to disagree.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Infected with what? If you don't have the name and specifics of a virus, you're not helping much. You'd be hard-pressed to find a negative review of AVG anywhere. Again, I have never seen a machine infected while running AVG.(AVG is the choice of many here at TechGuy).
I believe you may be misinterpreting what you see. If you're talking about Spyware, which I suspect you are, no one can protect users from themselves. When they click on the shiny, spinning, muti-colored icon that says "Free", or "You have been infected", no AV program can protect them.
AVG does not allow virus infections.



Alex Ethridge said:


> I've never heard of AV Comparatives and I'm always suspicious of entities with unheard-of names that pass out awards, ratings or certifications. I've seen cases where they were 'fathered' by the companies they were rating for the purpose of establishing a false appearance of legitimacy.
> 
> Pardon my cynicism; but, I don't trust everything I read and especially what I see on the internet until I see a consensus. I've seen too much lying, cover-ups and CYA in my lifetime.
> 
> ...


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Alex Ethridge said:


> Just a side note but I seen that so much that I've decided AVG comes out on top only when compared to nothing.
> 
> By the way, I use NOD32 on all my systems.


True, AVG is better than nothing, but still crap. AVG misses more viruses than any other AV program out there. From Aug 2000 to Aug 2009, AVG missed nearly 300 viruses in the wild. That includes on-demand scans and on-access scans. Seriously. I've tested it myself since discovering this. It's crap. For those of you running AVG, good luck removing it, but do so, and run eset. You're very likely to find infections that AVG missed. This is not an opinion, it is a fact. Kaspersy and McAfee weren't much better. In the same period, eset missed almost none. I recently had a customer who had paid for AVG and insisted on keeping it even though eset found many viruses on his machine. Oh well, he'll be back and I'll get more business.

And calm down a minute. I'll have those virus names for you shortly. You know, the ones that AVG totally missed, but eset caught. I'll be back shortly.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

No program is 100%, but I've never seen any machine protected by AVG get a virus. That's never since its inception, and never on the many machines where I've installed it. None. Zero. Nada. Zero. Zilch.
Are you saying all these reviews are wrong as well?

Cnet:
http://reviews.cnet.com/internet-security-and-firewall/avg-antivirus-/4505-3667_7-32887573.html
AVG Anti-Virus 8 is solid at finding and removing viruses and spyware as well as blocking Web threats, but could be lighter on system resources and provide more technical support options.

http://anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com/avg-review.html
AVG Anti-Virus 2010 offers a number of compelling features and the right technology to keep your PC protected. As one of the best antivirus software reviewed, AVG offers a great solution that delivers advanced protection and simple use. AVG's free version is one of the most downloaded files for computer security, but for the most benefit it's definitely worth paying for the full version (or even upgrading to the complete
PCMagazine
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,1864599,00.asp
AVG detected all but one of the eight spyware threats infesting our test systems but removed only three. When preinstalled for protection, it eliminated five threats before they could begin to install.
http://internet-security-suite-review.toptenreviews.com/avg-internet-security-review.html

AVG Internet Security is an above average security suite; however, if offers few of the extras that some of our higher ranked products include, such as parental controls. But all in all AVG is a great security suite and they offer one of the most powerful and popular free versions of antivirus software available online.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

> AVG does not allow virus infections.


There is no such thing as an antivirus that is 100% effective.

I used to thoroughly and faithfully watch ratings I trusted and I will admit I quit following them a few years ago; but, when I was following them, it seemed AVG was always playing catch-up. It would move near the top in one rating and the next rating it would be nowhere near the top. Then next time it would be near the top only to fall a long way down the list again.

All the time, Symantec, McAfee and a few others would always be in the top three or four, unlike AVG which I frequently found down lower than number ten.

As a side note, I stopped using Norton some time back because of its tendency to be a resource hog. McAfee was not as bad; but, being not as bad a resource hog as the worst isn't much of a qualification for me.

I settled on NOD32 mostly because of its balance of being effective and being light on the system.

Again, I respect your right to your opinion; I just have a different one and for my own reasons. Some people like Fords and Some, Chevys. Then there are those like me who will not buy anything not listed on Consumer Reports Best Bets list. And if Ford and Chevy aren't there (they never are), I won't even look at one.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The vast majority of machines I clean are using either AVG free or McAfee. Viruses today don't present as much of a problem as does the various "malware", the latest being "Ransomware"

http://redtape.msnbc.com/2010/01/tu...theyve-got-to-trick-the-infected-pc-into.html

I have all my regular customers using NOD32 and Malwarebytes and Superantispyware and they just don't have any problems. It would make sense that more machines are infected while using AVG free simply because it's free and more people are using it.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

> It would make sense that more machines are infected while using AVG free simply because it's free and more people are using it.


Agreed. But again, my opinion of AVG was based on the years-old ratings where it seemed to rubber-band up and down the ratings scale while others were consistent.

Granted, my opinion is based on old information; but, as long as NOD32 gets the job done, I don't have a reason to go back and re-evaluate. And by the way, I agree on MalwareBytes and SuperAntiSpy. You can pay mucho dollars; but, I don't think that will get you better software.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I live in a college town and these kids had rather spend the $35-$40 on beer rather than antivirus protection, UNTIL they get infected and have the potential of loosing all their class work.

It's funny the majority of the calls I get where students are involved comes from their parents. The kids get in trouble then run to mom and dad. The parents call wanting to know if I can rescue their daughter's or son's documents and clean up their machines.

Here's some pics of a recent clean up and this one really wasn't too bad. The student was using AVG free with no antispyware detection/protection.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

None of those are viruses, as you know.
You can't protect people who will click without thinking, and some malware is extremely clever in enticing people to click.
A friend tells me he's seem similarly infected machines where people thought their only option was to buy a new machine.


win2kpro said:


> I live in a college town and these kids had rather spend the $35-$40 on beer rather than antivirus protection, UNTIL they get infected and have the potential of loosing all their class work.
> 
> It's funny the majority of the calls I get where students are involved comes from their parents. The kids get in trouble then run to mom and dad. The parents call wanting to know if I can rescue their daughter's or son's documents and clean up their machines.
> 
> Here's some pics of a recent clean up and this one really wasn't too bad. The student was using AVG free with no antispyware detection/protection.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Hey, Hugh, you own stock in AVG?

It seems it might be very important to you that I/we change my/our opinion(s).


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I wish.
I guess I'm just tired of blanket "crap" pronouncements about an outstanding product I've used and recommended for years. This kind of propaganda is not only wrong, it's like a condemnation of my judgment and annoys me.
Nothing in this thread provides any factual information suggesting AVG is anything other than an outstanding AV product that has performed very well for many years.
Say it's imperfect, as they all are, say it has shortcomings, as they all do, but to dismiss it out of hand is ludicrous.
I'm done.


Alex Ethridge said:


> Hey, Hugh, you own stock in AVG?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Like I wrote above. Some like Fords and Some like Chevrolets. Some like red-haired women and some like blonds and brunettes.

I hate spinach, regardless of how good they say is is for you. It actually puts me into dry heaves when I get it in my mouth; but, I'm not gonna' tell my wife she can't eat it. I hate liver regardless of how much salt, catsup and onions you bury it in. To me, it tastes like dog dookey smells--eeew! When she cooks it, I just leave the house and come back after the house is thoroughly aired out. For that reason, she cooks it only in mild weather. And I don't kiss her for at least 24 hours.

It's not a personal attack; it's just another's opinion.

Now, if someone here said you were stupid for using AVG, then I could understand the argument; but, we all have a right to our opinions, and that extends to even you.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, this statement:"...I've decided AVG comes out on top only when compared to nothing." is a tad provocative and untrue, as many people have discovered. Now if this just a rhetorical flourish, that's fine, but it doesn't read that way.
I don't want anyone to change their opinion, just to stop the unfounded allegations ,"AVG misses more viruses than any other AV program out there.", etc.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

That statement is couched in the term of my opinion. If you will notice, it says "I've decided". That is clearly "an opinion". It is not an evaluative statement couched in terms of any scientific methods--just an opinion--"I've decided".

Ive also decided George W. Bush did more damage to this country than any president since berore the civil war. But, again, there are those who disagree. I've also decided we need to abolish the electoral college because the reason for its existence never materialized.

Again, those are my opinions and others differ.

If I had claimed scientific methods for my conclusion, I could understand others challenging my methods and conclusion.

Finally, it doesn't matter what product you choose to dislike, there will be those who differ.

There once was an old man, his grandson and a donkey traveling together. The old man put his beloved grandson onto the donkey and as they traveled, they met someone who shamed the boy for making the old man walk. So the boy got down and insisted his grandfather ride the donkey. Soon, someone passed and shamed the old man for making the little boy walk. So they both got on the donkey. Then someone happened along who shamed them both for making the donkey work so hard.

So, the old man got off the donkey, put his grandson back on the donkey and told the rest of the travelers to go to Hell.

The lesson: Try to please everyone else and you'll drive yourself crazy. Do what you think best.

Then there are the reasonable people--those who all agree with me completely.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, we absolutely agree on 50% of your opinions, so we're doing better than some.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm glad you see some humor in it.

Don't take life too seriously; no one gets out alive, anyway.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

win2kpro said:


> The vast majority of machines I clean are using either AVG free or McAfee. Viruses today don't present as much of a problem as does the various "malware", the latest being "Ransomware"
> 
> http://redtape.msnbc.com/2010/01/tu...theyve-got-to-trick-the-infected-pc-into.html
> 
> I have all my regular customers using NOD32 and Malwarebytes and Superantispyware and they just don't have any problems. It would make sense that more machines are infected while using AVG free simply because it's free and more people are using it.


To your first sentence, I say that's EXACTLY what we use, and customers who use those come up clean when they bring their systems in. AVG or McAfee is running on the worst infected machines I've seen.



Hughv said:


> No program is 100%, but I've never seen any machine protected by AVG get a virus. That's never since its inception, and never on the many machines where I've installed it. None. Zero. Nada. Zero. Zilch.
> 
> Are you saying all these reviews are wrong as well?.


I, so far at the PC shop, haven't seen a machine running AVG that wasn't infected with a virus.

Reviews are just opinions. Right or wrong doesn't matter. The fact still remains that AVG missed 7 infected files on my machine. and every machine brought to the shop running AVG was full of infected files and a full scan missed them all. I'm not talking malware, potentially unwanted, etc. I'm talking about real viruses. At least one of them actually delivered it's payload and corrupted system files on my machine, making it possible for a remote user to log on as a guest with admin access to files/settings, while AVG was oblivious. Unfortunately, the text file containing what was found is gone. The copy on that "bad" flash drive got wiped out and the other copy got wiped with the last install of my OS. The only backup is at the shop right now and I'll just have to wait to post it here.

Anyway, I didn't mean for this to turn into a debate over antivirus programs. I already stated that I've worked on machines running several "trusted" major name antivirus programs including AVG and those systems were infected and corrupted. Not so on the machines running (even outdated) ESET nod32.

But back to the topic, I'm still totally stumped on the flash drive issue. I think it's important to mention that I have no issues with one of my flash drives (64mb) no matter how i format it or use it, but ALL of the flash drives 2gb, 4gb, 8gb, fail miserably on my machine but work perfectly fine everywhere else. Hardware diagnostics turn up no issues with the board or any controllers.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

No virus names? No data? That means it didn't happen.
Were these machines up to date with definitions and current version?
With Windows update?
In the end, you can't protect users from themselves, and users screw up constantly.
As I said, no AV program is perfect, but there's a general consensus that AVG is an excellent program when used properly.
.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Yes, in most cases the AV programs were up to date and set to scan ALL files on the HDD. They found nothing.

I assure you, my system (and many others) get infected running AVG, running "properly". I do have the data. I just wiped out the 2 copies I had at home where I am now so you'll have to wait. Besides that, the filenames and virus names are irrelevant. I have a list of about 300 viruses so far that AVG was blind to as of about a month ago. ESET misses 0 of those. I don't really care if you believe it or not, it's not my system still running AVG and I really want to know what the heck is up with my flash drive issues and it appears that I'm not the only one with the same symptoms afterall: http://social.answers.microsoft.com.../thread/1e7f44e8-3fd3-46a2-953b-9ce5e2912d5c/


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You don't have such a list and it never existed. 
I suspect you don't know the difference between malware and viruses.
AVG would be very happy to receive your list, and might even give you a check or a blue ribbon for it, as they are quite assiduous about maintaining their data base.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Jello is better than pudding. Pudding is inherently bad. It must be the cause of obesity because I've never seen anyone eating pudding who wasn't fat. Also, jello doesn't have as much sugar in it and raw sugar is bad for the body. I met someone who disagreed, saying he has seen many skinny people eating pudding; but, he was lying because he didn't have a list of their names, addresses and phone numbers.

This is really getting ridiculous--this business of these liars saying pudding is better than jello.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's leave the pudding comparisons for the food thread. 

It would appear this topic is reaching it's tipping point...


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Yup. I agree.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I agree it is getting ridiculous and I really don't appreciate being a called a liar. And yes, I know the difference. Let me rephrase that so we can drop it.

I have FOUND about 300 viruses AND malware so far that AVG was blind to as of about a month ago. The virus that damaged my computer was a real virus and was not detected by AVG by any settings, no matter how stringent they were set. I don't know why you're having such a hard time believing it. AVG's tendency to miss viruses is posted all over the web. I guess they are all liars? Keep using, and get infected. I really don't care. For the record I never said one antivirus was better than the other. I simply stated the hard facts that AVG misses way too many and does so consistently.

Anyway, I came back to post my solution for the USB flash drive. It was a setting in BIOS causing the issue. USB legacy support was set to AUTO. Setting it to ENABLED fixed it. I tried that before, but I failed to uninstall the drive from add/remove programs and uplug it before changing the setting in BIOS. So, I uninstalled it, then changed the bios setting. Went into Windows and plugged in the drive. It was detected and installed. Now it works perfectly.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so i think we have come to a conclusion now on the original post question - thanks for the update 
and time to close the post with regards AVG


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks! Who woulda thunk?  I'll never know if that was somehow involved in my problem, as I no longer have the PC.

In "uninstall the drive from add/remove programs ..." did you mean Device Driver? (Not calling you a liar, just checking whether you mis-typed or I need to learn something else.  )


----------

